# Twins (? ) born 4 years apart....???



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

What do you make of this story....isn't this quite common when you have IVF and freeze spare embryos? These "twins" seem to be from separate embryos created in the same IVF cycle...why is that such a big deal? If they were from a split embryo and therefore identical I can see it would be interesting and unusual...but they're not...please someone correct me if I'm wrong here!

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/news/838378/Twins-born-4-years-apart-Miracle-as-IVF-tot-breaks-UK-record.html

pinkcat


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi pinkcat

I thought exactly the same when I read the article.  I'm with you, I wouldn't call them "twins" as they were not 2 embryos from same batch put back together at same time and they were not twins from a single embryo spliting.  There are lots of ladies who conceive on a fresh cycle and then conceive again with a frozen embryo from the same "batch".  Perhaps it's just that it's the longest period between the fresh and frozen cycles with both being successful   

I wouldn't call them twins........BUT then it wouldn't really make a headline would it, especially for red top tabloid like NOTW !!

N x


----------



## Marshmallow (Jun 3, 2006)

I think it was because they were born through a surrogate - the mum had had to have a hysterectomy due to cancer and they were embryos created prior to her op, but a surrogate had to be used to carry the pregnancy.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Does this mean I'm having IVF quads, two in 2009 and two in 2010 then Quick call the News of the World!! LMAO      

CLP


----------



## LouiseT (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol that really made me chuckle


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i didn't get how they were 'twins' either, glad i wasn't the only confused one.


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

We had our first IVF in Dec 05 which resulted in DS being born Sept 06 and now had frozen embryos from the same 'batch' put back in a FET in March 10 and are now having twins so does that mean we're having triplets almost 5 years apart LOL


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Marshmallow said:


> I think it was because they were born through a surrogate - the mum had had to have a hysterectomy due to cancer and they were embryos created prior to her op, but a surrogate had to be used to carry the pregnancy.


I'm not sure why using surrogate or whether she was able to carry herself makes a difference...why would they be classed as "twins" ?



cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Does this mean I'm having IVF quads, two in 2009 and two in 2010 then Quick call the News of the World!! LMAO
> 
> CLP


But were yours from the same cycle of treatment ie first lot of twins from fresh IVF and then the 2nd lot of twins from FET from same batch of embryos 



Neeta said:


> We had our first IVF in Dec 05 which resulted in DS being born Sept 06 and now had frozen embryos from the same 'batch' put back in a FET in March 10 and are now having twins so does that mean we're having triplets almost 5 years apart LOL


LOL   I reckon you could be on to something there 

I'm just confused by the term "twins" just because they were from the same batch of embryos. I mean, as women we're born with all the eggs we're ever going to have, so in "theory" all our babies would be from the same "batch"....ok, so that's eggs, not embryos but still......twins to me mean being carried and born at the same time......these would be siblings as 2 completely separate embryos, carried at 2 separate times and born on different days/years.....


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © said:


> But were yours from the same cycle of treatment ie first lot of twins from fresh IVF and then the 2nd lot of twins from FET from same batch of embryos


Yep, Fresh ISCI in June/July 2008 - Thomas & Dylan born 14th Feb 2009

FET Feb/March 2010 (AF arrived on boys 1st birthday  must have been fate) Second set of twins due Nov 2010!!    

I was lucky enough to have a   shocking 10 grade 1 embies from the cycle that created by beautiful sons! So 8 lovely   snowbabies (6 now remaining)

CLP


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © said:
> 
> 
> > But were yours from the same cycle of treatment ie first lot of twins from fresh IVF and then the 2nd lot of twins from FET from same batch of embryos
> ...


Wow very lucky...congratulations. Sadly despite us getting majority grade 1 embryos (and blastocysts) from 87 eggs collected over 5 IVFs, we've not managed a live birth (both FETs, grade 1's, were early mc's)....we still have 6 snowbabies left though. Even on the cycle where we got 30 eggs collected and had 14 embryos with 10 of those grade 1's and blastocyst transfer it was a BFN


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Minxy-      

I'm       your luck will change like mine did! The ICSI that gave me my 1st set of twins was my 7th tx and I MC on tx 5 & 6! 

So am       that you will have your happy ending too!!

CLP


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks CLP but posted this yesterday....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238388.0

We've done 6 mths clomid (to boost as ovulate fine) and 7 treatment cycles...5 fresh IVFs, 2 FETs and had 5 early miscarriages (3 naturally and 2 with both FETs) so we've pretty much drawn a line under ttc now...will use 6 frosties for FET at somepoint and continue to ttc naturally (conceived naturally last summer) but I'm 41 (42 in January) and my good response to IVF (so high oestrogen levels) has aggravated my endo too much....had a lap last March and another a month ago (my 7th)....it's effecting my health too much with the endo.

It's wonderful all these BFPs but sadly I think we're almost at the point of moving on. 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

oh minxy


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Ah Minxy-     I'm sorry! 

CLP


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

We'll be having triplets then 2 3/4 years apart.. from the same batch. I know we're VERY lucky.


----------

